# Anyone else doing nofap?



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

I won't go into depth on what it is, there is a whole sub-reddit for that. But I am wondering if I am the only one taking the challenge. 

day 2 today brahs.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't fap anyway so... day 6704 I guess.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Good luck man. I tried a few times after reading the yourbrainonporn site. Longest I managed was two weeks. I had far more energy but it was messing with my sleep.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

The Dazzler said:


> Good luck man. I tried a few times after reading the yourbrainonporn site. Longest I managed was two weeks. I had far more energy but it was messing with my sleep.


Longest i got to was 10 days so far lol, it's ridiculously harder than it sounds to try. I'm going for 30 days now.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

While I still have sex, I usually still fap at least twice a day.

Does it include sex? 

I think the longest I've went without neither was 3 days (Weekend getaways with the guys).


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

Dan Rodmon said:


> While I still have sex, I usually still fap at least twice a day.
> 
> Does it include sex?
> 
> I think the longest I've went without neither was 3 days (Weekend getaways with the guys).


sex is allowed, the goal is to not have an orgasm through watching porn and masturbating or just masturbating in general.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Gandalf said:


> sex is allowed, the goal is to not have an orgasm through watching porn and masturbating or just masturbating in general.


:hmm:


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm on day 5 at the moment, was starting to experience the first stages or porn induced ED, and was losing sensation when with a real partner.

After doing some investigation, i realize porn is just fricking messing us up, time for a change.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

Good luck INFERNO! keep strong man it gets tough but after reading the benefits it is worth a try


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Ummm, I have sex 2 or 3 times a week with the misses and fap the other days pretty much, in my head I think it means I'm not so horny each time I'm with the misses so might last longer but starting to think its training me to orgasm quickly. Maybe I'll join the club.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I haven't in like six months but I do agree mad easily!


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Bret Hart probably didn't fap enough.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I just wanted to post that gif.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Never fapped a day in my life, this would be pretty easy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I honestly don't see the point in it. Majority of the time i have a wank it's not watching porn, and i have no issues with any sort of ED. Why would anyone who didn't have issues want to do any sort of nofap challenge?


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nofap is a silly idea, if you don't want to fap then don't fap, why go for a record like "I haven't fapped in two weeks brah."

If I don't fap then I just don't fap, I don't feel the need to share the time that I haven't fapped with others.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Not that hard of a challenge if your mind isn't focused on such petty things.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

What are the benefits?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I wouldn't last 2 days.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Sounds unnatural.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

always try to do it when I dont have a girlfriend. 

Fucking really hard, currently on 3 days lol.

We're gonna make it bruhs


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh good fucking hell no.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Forever 
Alone
Party


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If I did this, I'd murder someone by the end of the week.

I have way too much anger, stress, and I'm too lonely to do this.

Haven't watched porn in ages, though.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm actually doing the mofap challenge.














My hands are numb and it hurts to pee.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Nah , I'll pass. I remember back in 2013 I went almost a month and a half without fapping.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I am currently over 100 days (4th month).


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

One time I didn't fap for a week. By the end of the week I regretted every decision in my life up to that point. Never again.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

I've been doing "nofap" since i was born, i have never masturbated or had sex in my whole life.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Reptilian said:


> I've been doing "nofap" since i was born, i have never masturbated or had sex in my whole life.


Unless you're an asexual, I have a tough time believing that. No sex AND no masturbation, EVER? I don't think any guy can do that.

Yeah. I should really complete the challenge some time. I never make it past the 2nd week. I'm still conflicted as to whether streaming porn is a blessing or a curse.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i tried it once went a month


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Never gonna happen




Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Unless you're an asexual, I have a tough time believing that. No sex AND no masturbation, EVER? I don't think any guy can do that.
> 
> Yeah. I should really complete the challenge some time. I never make it past the 2nd week. I'm still conflicted as to whether streaming porn is a blessing or a curse.


Don't feed the trolls breh


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

You know these weird guys creeping on women in public and trying to smell their hair and stuff? 

Thats me if I don't masturbate at least once every day


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

I went a month and half once but that was when my girl and I broke up and I just felt so down and didn't want to anything lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Me after 15 minutes


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Hell no


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I don't really help myself. Makes sex all the more sweet.


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

Kostic said:


> I don't really help myself. Makes sex all the more sweet.


That is true but what I've noticed is the more you fap the longer you last in bed. At least for me that's the case


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Why in the hell would I do that!?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

HAving sex is good but fapping isn't. Most guys don't think it's not worth fapping if they don't use porn. Porn is a stimulus that numbs our brains hence the flatline, emotions etc.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:reneelel NO


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

One does not simply go days without fapping. The great eye is ever watchful.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

KO Lariat said:


> That is true but what I've noticed is the more you fap the longer you last in bed. At least for me that's the case


I thankfully don't have a problem with that. I read that if you look at porn too much you'll get used to fapping to sexy girls with big tits so you will have a problem getting turned on when you're with a girl who looks "normal" so to speak so after I became sexually active I kinda willed myself not to watch porn in my spare time lol.


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

Kostic said:


> I thankfully don't have a problem with that. I read that if you look at porn too much you'll get used to fapping to sexy girls with big tits so you will have a problem getting turned on when you're with a girl who looks "normal" so to speak so after I became sexually active I kinda willed myself not to watch porn in my spare time lol.


I don't watch porn either. I use my girlfriend. Now that's love. ?


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Kostic said:


> I thankfully don't have a problem with that. I read that if you look at porn too much you'll get used to fapping to sexy girls with big tits so you will have a problem getting turned on when you're with a girl who looks "normal" so to speak so after I became sexually active I kinda willed myself not to watch porn in my spare time lol.


Why don't you just look at porn with ugly girls to combat that problem 8*D


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Genking48 said:


> Why don't you just look at porn with ugly girls to combat that problem 8*D


Now that you mention it....


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

KO Lariat said:


> I don't watch porn either. I use my girlfriend. Now that's love. ?


Sure. You don't watch porn, you just listen to it. Wink, wink. Lol.


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

blackholeson said:


> Sure. You don't watch porn, you just listen to it. Wink, wink. Lol.


I can honestly say I haven't watched porn in about a year. Just no interest


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

Not watching porn is far more beneficial. Porn is the real culprit.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol @ anyone claiming they don't fap. (Or don't fuck)

But seriously you're not convincing anyone if you say you don't fap. 

First I heard of this challenge. I'm not even going to try, I have to fuck or fap every single day otherwise there's just no point getting up in the morning.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Genking48 said:


> Why don't you just look at porn with ugly girls to combat that problem 8*D


Otherwise known as "Sunny Side Up"


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vague Katti said:


> I just wanted to post that gif.


I'm out too rip.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

It's so tough, but when i got to 10 days i actually felt great. I had more motivation almost out of no where and i was killing it in the gym. 

This is more about self control and not about not jerking it.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Kostic said:


> I thankfully don't have a problem with that. I read that if you look at porn too much you'll get used to fapping to sexy girls with big tits so you will have a problem getting turned on when you're with a girl who looks "normal" so to speak


I don't see the problem. Just only sleep with hot chicks with nice tits:jericho2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Anyone who wants to do no fap I suggest you keep a timer on your phone and use it as motivation whenever you feel an urge.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> It's so tough, but when i got to 10 days i actually felt great. I had more motivation almost out of no where and i was killing it in the gym.
> 
> This is more about self control and not about not jerking it.


Try cold showers or closing your laptop and hit 50 push ups. You'll get further in your streak if you exercise and try cold showers.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd have an easier time giving up food


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

You guys on no fap are saying how you gotta do push ups, cold showers, timers on your phones to get through this? Doesn't that tell you something, you are fighting to resist something that is natural. Not worth the effort, just keep jerking it.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

Dell said:


> You guys on no fap are saying how you gotta do push ups, cold showers, timers on your phones to get through this? Doesn't that tell you something, you are fighting to resist something that is natural. Not worth the effort, just keep jerking it.


Orgasms through sex is natural, wanking off is just getting an orgasm the easy way and it releases dopamine to the point where you don't try to get chicks because you can get yourself off. (this is only for people who over indulge in it)

masterbation without porn is better than with, but i'd rather actively try to avoid doing it because it can become a habit. Everything is better in moderation.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Generally speaking, I only fap once every 3-5 days....sometimes close to a week. So I don't feel the need to go through no fap.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

Romans Empire said:


> Not that hard of a challenge if your mind isn't focused on such petty things.


I heard Roman Reigns faps to videos of Seth Rollins Fapping to VKM who in turn is fapping to Roman Reigns Fapping to Seth Rollins...



Heath V said:


> What are the benefits?


You get to shower less, saving more water.



Daemon_Rising said:


> I have to fuck or fap every single day otherwise *there's just no point getting up in the morning*.


Double Entendre?


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

http://www.universityherald.com/art...s-cystitis-diabetes-prostate-cancer-study.htm



> Masturbation Prevents Cystitis, Diabetes and Prostate Cancer, Study
> The act of self-pleasuring also lowers the risk of developing type-2 diabetes; through the release of hormones and tension, it reduces insomnia; increases pelvic strength through the contractions that occur during orgasm and prevents depression by increasing the amount of endorphins in the bloodstream.
> 
> People who orgasm regularly has reduced stress, blood pressure and pain, and increased self-esteem.




http://gazettereview.com/2015/07/ejaculating-decreases-prostate-cancer-risk/




> Most men enjoying masturbation, but what once was thought to be a past time for men and teenage boys above age 13 now actually could have some serious health benefits. At the American Urological Association 2015 Annual Meeting, researchers have studied the effects of masturbation, and a new study has shown that masturbation can actually decrease your risk of prostate cancer if you are frequently ejaculating.





http://www.counselheal.com/articles/7860/20131205/masturbation-lower-cancer-diabetes-risk.htm





> "For women, masturbation can help prevent cervical infections and urinary tract infections through the process of 'tenting,' or the opening of the cervix that occurs as part of the arousal process," Santella and Cooper wrote in The Conversation, a website where experts can write opinion pieces. "Tenting stretches the cervix, and thus the cervical mucous. This enables fluid circulation, allowing cervical fluids full of bacteria to be flushed out."
> According to Santella and Cooper, masturbation can even "lower risk of type-2 diabetes (though this association may also be explained by greater overall health), reduce insomnia through hormonal and tension release, and increase pelvic floor strength through the contractions that happen during orgasm."
> Masturbation can also help reduce the risk of prostate cancer in men. Previous research shows that sexually active men have a lower risk of prostate cancer. Researchers said this is probably linked to the release of cancer-causing toxins from the prostate gland.

















:troll


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Longest I went is about two weeks. Lol. Who the hell comes up with these kind of challenges?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Some people in the medical profession claim that if you don't do this regularly then you will have wet dreams from what is built up in your system.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

That's UnAmerican.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Pronoss said:


> http://www.universityherald.com/art...s-cystitis-diabetes-prostate-cancer-study.htm





> Prior to this finding, it is believed that masturbation causes blindness, insanity and infertility, and can even make sexual organs fall off.


:laugh:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Some people in the medical profession claim that if you don't do this regularly then you will have wet dreams from what is built up in your system.


Wet dreams will happen but that's normal.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Orgasms through sex is natural, wanking off is just getting an orgasm the easy way and it releases dopamine to the point where you don't try to get chicks because you can get yourself off. (this is only for people who over indulge in it)
> 
> masterbation without porn is better than with, but i'd rather actively try to avoid doing it because it can become a habit. Everything is better in moderation.


Masturbation is good for your prostate though :cudi


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Blackbeard said:


> Masturbation is good for your prostate though :cudi


Pretty sure guys that do it once a day have a considerably lesser chance of getting prostate cancer.

The point of nofap is not that masturbation is evil, it's not even relevant to occassional porn viewers tbh. There are hardcore porn addicts out there who cannot get it up without porn, they've gotten so used to porn (specifically hardcore porn) stimuli that they can't get it up normally anymore. It's kind of like a double-edged sword. (Most actors in porn are chosen for their "endurance" attributes, the average guy/gal is nowhere close to having that kind of performance irl.) This is where the double-edged sword comes in, they're conditioning themselves to be turned on by acts that most men/women are _incapable _of irl. And once you reach the addict stage, it is very difficult to go back. Psychological bonds and connections are quickly established - and before you know it, normal people just don't cut it anymore. Most mainstream hardcore porn evades the fact that real life beauty is the paradox of perfection with blemishes and scars.

Guys that see tremendous benefits from NoFap are probably gonna be hardcore porn fiends that are into the weird/creepy/violent porn. Guys who like ogling at butts for 5-10 mins every once in a week are gonna gain no tangible benefit other than the satisfaction of completing the challenge. It is a difficult thing to do after all. 

I'm doing it cuz being the master of your own domain can be a good exercise in self control. 

It's a lot like weed tbh (where THC levels have skyrocketed) - porn has become a lot more graphic over the years, make no mistake about it. There was this British documentary that I saw a while ago that pretty much traced the evolution of porn, and the film-maker explicitly narrates his experience as a teenager in the 80s and as an older male in the early-mid 2000s. There's pretty much no comparison, the more extreme variants of hardcore porn today are downright vile and animalistic, they can't be compared on any level to porn from the past.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> There are hardcore porn addicts out there who cannot get it up without porn, they've gotten so used to porn (specifically hardcore porn) stimuli that they can't get it up normally anymore.
> ...
> Psychological bonds and connections are quickly established - and before you know it, normal people just don't cut it anymore.
> ...
> ...





Hey are you insulting my porn habits?

I have you know, my very long, from the beginning, internet use has NOT warped nor made me seek out more graphic or violent porn, I believe that's just an urban legend.

While I used to download binaries from dialup BBS systems prior, my first home internet setup was in 1994. So I've used Archie/IRC/FTP to view porn then to the brand new web browser porn to web2.0 and html5 porn from 1994 to 2016, 22 years of internet porn.

I still get up and off to completely normal porn, with no problem, my 2 decades of porn has not grown more and more extreme, that's definitely a myth.

I offer 3 absolutely normal examples from my normal "boring" porn collection, I think any studies that claim over time you seek out more and more "extreme" types of porn to "get off" are completely unfounded.

*Warning: *completely normal boring porn 



Spoiler: NSFW - excerpt proving after 22 years online my porn is absolutely normal































I told you so...Its the bland, normal, "run of the mill", and completely regular internet porn that still does the job.

So you see 22 years online has not affected me in the slightest.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Rubbed one out last night. Count me in on this no fap deal. I will shoot for a week.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Pronoss said:


> Spoiler: NSFW - excerpt proving after 22 years online my porn is absolutely normal


:zeb


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I guess I am, but not by choice.



Fuck you, ED.



Fuck you. :mj2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Couldn't last more than 18 hours.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

Day 3, feeling pretty good. 

urges are there, but ignoring them whilst completing a project I've been procrastinating on. 

Also going to gym in a bit, (chest day) 

STAY STRONG BRAHS, WERE ALL GONNA MAKE IT.

Edit: 

I highly recommend you guys who are doing it research sexual transmutation, it's where you focus your sexual energy elsewhere and your work ethic becomes akin to a robot.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Gandalf said:


> Day 3, feeling pretty good.
> 
> urges are there, but ignoring them whilst completing a project I've been procrastinating on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Currently on Day 6. 

Longest was 6 weeks.

Lel at this thread having more activity than the actual NoFap reddit. roud


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

Yoda and Gandalf in one thread

This is almost infinitely better than r/nofap


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

What reason is there to not fap? Someone explain this to me.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> What reason is there to not fap? Someone explain this to me.


 Someone who faps excessively, with porn or not, has an addiction to it. We become addicted because the brains reward system that gives you dopamine constantly get's drained every time you watch HD porn and masturbate. There shouldn't be a reward for that, it is the easiest possible way to get an orgasm. 

We should be out trying to find a mate, someone who we don't just see as someone to fuck and throw away. Women are people too, and in the eyes of someone who masturbates a lot, that idea becomes warped to the point where you can't stop thinking about sex. 

Porn can cause ED (erectile dysfunction) and numerous other issues, finding someone to love is the natural thing to do. The people who quit PMO (porn, masturbation, orgasm) notice around 90 days that they have more confidence in social situations, are more assertive to men and women, have insane amounts of motivation, etc... Because we as men are hardwired to procreate, and if we eliminate the easy way of getting an orgasm, we have no other choice but to be alpha and go find a mate.

You have nothing to lose if you try, and a whole lot to gain. 

But it's your choice after all, so do what you want.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> What reason is there to not fap? Someone explain this to me.


Why would you want to play with yourself? Out of all the things in the world you can be doing you would rather play with yourself?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

PaigeLover said:


> Why would you want to play with yourself? Out of all the *other people* in the world you can be doing you would rather play with yourself?


Fixed that for ya :jericho2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Gandalf Stay strong you will overcome those urges.
BTW this isn't me


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> @Gandalf Stay strong you will overcome those urges.
> BTW this isn't me


Out of all the youtubers that talk about it, this dude is one of my favs.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Out of all the youtubers that talk about it, this dude is one of my favs.


Check out Sacred Sexuality project & reboot nation. Good information on both channels. I first heard about the cold showers from the sacred sexuality project channel, then I started taking them.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

Will do! , always looking for motivation, thanks a lot.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The best way to stop the urge for masturbation is to get a job or become a student. When I was at college I barely had any interest in fapping because I was so exhausted when I got home. For me it's usually boredom that leads to it. Just keep your mind occupied with other activities.

But you should still do it at least once or twice a week for your prostate and your sanity.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

This reminds me of the New Year's Resolution stick with it for a few then days then completely say fuck that and go back to doing whatever you were doing.

I can't take this seriously.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

To me porn is just spank material for when I get horny... which is alot since I'm a human male and doesn't take much to trigger that... But I think it really depends on the individual and they're predisposition to addiction in regards to that issue...but yeah If you're watching porn hours at a time trying to *attain* an erection then you're probably in trouble... 

As for being desensitized to "normal" women... women of every shape and level of attractiveness are represented in porn, again depends on your own preference... as for me I like watching both normal looking and the standard porn look it doesn't matter...

And again.. it speaks to the individual whether those preferences will degenerate into something more "perverse".

My tastes haven't really changed since as long as I can remember...

and as for this thread in particular...










can't do it... and won't force it if I don't need to as well...


edit: as some have pointed out... wanking has benefits like prostate relief and It can help those suffering from PE as well


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

The prostate cancer issue can be solved with having sex as well lol, and that is allowed. 

The goal isn't not to cum for the rest of your life it's to not wank off and gain self control.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Saving your seed won't give you prostate cancer. You'll have wet dreams to get rid of excess semen.


----------



## MKCS (Oct 17, 2015)

```

```



Dan Rodmon said:


> While I still have sex, I usually still fap at least twice a day.
> 
> Does it include sex?
> 
> I think the longest I've went without neither was 3 days (Weekend getaways with the guys).


Not to get off topic but you can fap twice in a day and still have an orgasm during sex? You are an iron man, sir.

It's happened to me before where I've beat off two or three times in a day and had sex afterwards but couldn't cum. Try explaining that to the girl who is telling you she's embarrassed that you can't cum because she feels like you're not attracted to her anymore whilst you desperately try to explain that sometimes you're just hard to satisfy and that she's not ugly because you still got hard for her.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

PaigeLover said:


> Why would you want to play with yourself? Out of all the things in the world you can be doing you would rather play with yourself?


Yes.



Blackbeard said:


> The best way to stop the urge for masturbation is to get a job or become a student. When I was at college I barely had any interest in fapping because I was so exhausted when I got home. For me it's usually boredom that leads to it. Just keep your mind occupied with other activities.
> 
> But you should still do it at least once or twice a week for your prostate and your sanity.


I am a student and have a job and honestly it just makes you more stressed and pent up. For people who see it as a stress reliever, having busy schedules would just increase their fap time.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I went 9 months before but I was on antidepressants and blood pressure pills so I don't know if it counts.


----------



## BreakingTheBroken (Dec 19, 2015)

what a neckbeard thread, when did this turn into reddit?
I still fapped while in a relationship and had times of no fapping while single, it's not a big deal, it's nust about the way you feel in some determined moment, and besides, why refusing when, even while having a really cute girlfriend, you know you'll never fuck Torrie Wilson? 

fuck, fap and do both if you want to, brothers, PEACE


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Yes.


Why?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

3MB4Life said:


> I don't fap anyway so... day 6704 I guess.


It's never interested me either. Sex or bust for me.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

floyd2386 said:


> I'm actually doing the mofap challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

no fap challenge? Let me just say catholic priests aren't allowed to fap... and we know how that often turns out.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

I masturbate because I'm a lonely hedonistic piece of shit while 5 Russian dominatrixes that look like lana stomp my nuts.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

TerraRising said:


> I masturbate because I'm a lonely hedonistic piece of shit while 5 Russian dominatrixes that look like lana stomp my nuts.


How can one be lonely with 5 Russian dominatrexes stomping their nuts?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

PaigeLover said:


> Why?


Because a person's lonely? Stressed? Bored? They want to feel good?

There's plenty of reasons why.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Because a person's lonely? Stressed? Bored? They want to feel good?
> 
> There's plenty of reasons why.


When you're lonely you can always go out and talk to people, take a walk, draw, listen to music etc. Fapping won't help with stress at all. Fapping will only give you give you short term pleasure and leave your carpet smelling like semen.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

ROH AmericanDragon said:


> no fap challenge? Let me just say catholic priests aren't allowed to fap... and we know how that often turns out.


Yeah but they also believe in some zombie hippie that rose from the dead. 

And you're still allowed to have sex during nofap


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

PaigeLover said:


> When you're lonely you can always go out and talk to people, take a walk, draw, listen to music etc. *Fapping won't help with stress at all.* Fapping will only give you give you short term pleasure and leave your carpet smelling like semen.


:kobe

plz


And if you think by 'lonely' I mean wanting to be social, then you're just impeccably dense. And what gross bastard faps onto his carpet. And who said only men masturbate? 

Plz stop.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

thwagger in another thread arguing with everyone.


glad someone took over for gandhi.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Magic said:


> thwagger in another thread arguing with everyone.
> 
> 
> glad someone took over for gandhi.


Disagreeing isn't always arguing. :draper2

You can have a discussion and disagree with one another without it being a full on argument.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

Thwagger this is more of a challenge for guys, it has to do with not releasing testosterone everyday. 

Women can do it to I guess but i don't know if you would see benefits.


----------



## Arm005 (Nov 15, 2013)

Maybe the problem with your ED isn't the fact that you 'fap' to porn. Maybe the problem is that you have ED.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

Gandalf said:


> Yeah but they also believe in some zombie hippie that rose from the dead.
> 
> And you're still allowed to have sex during nofap


Yeah don't get me started on other shit fucked up about them lol

Thats like saying I'm boycotting all forms of public transportation... I have a car but that doesn't stop me from hopping on the subway. I mean it gets you to the same place... some are just more convenient than others. Why say I am making it a challenge to not take the subway? I mean it's a bodily function you need to do. Why limit yourself?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Gandalf said:


> Thwagger this is more of a challenge for guys, it has to do with not releasing testosterone everyday.
> 
> Women can do it to I guess but i don't know if you would see benefits.


Fapping is fapping, imho.

If a woman doesn't orgasm for a while it means her next one will be more intense. That's the only benefit I know of, I'm sure there's more, but eh. :draper2

Not surprised that a 'no masturbating' challenge has been turned into a boy's club, though. :lol


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

ROH AmericanDragon said:


> Yeah don't get me started on other shit fucked up about them lol
> 
> Thats like saying I'm boycotting all forms of public transportation... I have a car but that doesn't stop me from hopping on the subway. I mean it gets you to the same place... some are just more convenient than others. Why say I am making it a challenge to not take the subway? I mean it's a bodily function you need to do. Why limit yourself?


Because sex is about %50000000 better than jerking off, there is no debate on that. (hopefully)


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

Gandalf said:


> Because sex is about %50000000 better than jerking off, there is no debate on that. (hopefully)


Yeah and I rather drive in my own car than take the subway much more... On the subway you have to deal with weird guys getting in your way... like in porn. Theres always that annoying guy behind the camera saying disgusting shit to the girls on camera.

So yeah you'll get to the same place, one is just a much nicer ride.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Fapping is fapping, imho.
> 
> If a woman doesn't orgasm for a while it means her next one will be more intense. That's the only benefit I know of, I'm sure there's more, but eh. :draper2
> 
> Not surprised that a 'no masturbating' challenge has been turned into a boy's club, though. :lol


but you missed his point entirely about testosterone.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Gandalf said:


> Because sex is about %50000000 better than jerking off, there is no debate on that. (hopefully)


There can be a debate based on who you are having sex with and how bad they might be at it. They may be few and far between, but yes, there are people who are *that *bad at it, sad to say.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Arm005 said:


> Maybe the problem with your ED isn't the fact that you 'fap' to porn. Maybe the problem is that you have ED.


Some men claim nofap cured their ED. Maybe they're just hornier but it's still the same result. :laugh:


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Bunch of ******* in here.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :kobe
> 
> plz
> 
> ...


 Did you see me say only masturbate? NO. What sick fuck faps anyways?


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

MKCS said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Not to get off topic but you can fap twice in a day and still have an orgasm during sex? You are an iron man, sir.
> ...


Yep, the loads get smaller, of course, though. My record is at 8 (5 with the woman and 3 faps.). Was after a long night of doing lots of coke and booze...woke up horny like a mofo.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

PaigeLover said:


> Did you see me say only masturbate? NO. What sick fuck faps anyways?


You telling me you've never fapped one out to Da Pale Goddess?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> You telling me you've never fapped one out to Da Pale Goddess?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I masturbated to this thread.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Is this challenge targeted for 15 year olds?
I fail to see the challenge.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Think the longest I ever went was 5 days and that was because I was camping with friends at a music festival.

Good lord, what came out of me on the 6th day was practically biblical...


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

My mom says it's bad for me and she's really worried, so I'm really trying. But it's so hard especially when I'm in church or helping old people crossing the street.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

Day 1 again, I really need to incorporate cold showers and meditation into my routine.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Day 1 again, I really need to incorporate cold showers and meditation into my routine.


What triggered you?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Day 1 again, I really need to incorporate cold showers and meditation into my routine.


LOL failed already :lol:

Just let it go!


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

11 Days was my record. I'm pretty sure if I didn't had sex afterwards I'd crumble. I felt like a filthy caveman..


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

@Blackbeard posting in the nofap thread :wee-bey

breh :mj2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Muta said:


> @Blackbeard posting in the nofap thread :wee-bey
> 
> breh :mj2


I thought this was the _Black Sails_ thread :mj


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Gandalf


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

Dell said:


> LOL failed already :lol:
> 
> Just let it go!


This is a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

No...fap? 

:heston


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Blackbeard said:


> I thought this was the _Black Sails_ thread :mj


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think I may be about to break.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I think I may be about to break.


DON'T DO IT!!!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I think I may be about to break.


Baseball. Cold showers.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Day 9 rn.

:bored


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I think I may be about to break.


it's never worth it. It's a few seconds of pleasure then afterwards you feel the effects of the stupid relapse.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

King187 said:


> Bunch of ******* in here.


It is good that you've joined us.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I think I may be about to break.


Jessica Biel is wearing tight yoga pants and is rubbing Scarlett Johansson's chest with baby oil :evil


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I did it three times today and feel like doing it again, no idea how you guys manage to stay clean for so long. Much respect roud


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Captain Edd said:


> I did it three times today and feel like doing it again, no idea how you guys manage to stay clean for so long. Much respect roud


Stay busy and you won't fap.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Stay busy and you won't fap.


Eh, that's not necessarily true. All it takes is willpower.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Yoda said:


> Eh, that's not necessarily true. All it takes is willpower.


Being productive will help, you won't fap if you're too tired to get up.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Ways you could do it is not sitting in the place that you associate with wanking (that'd be my bed) and find somewhere else, keep busy, block the porn sights, keep your doors open and reward yourself with something else every day you go. I had to do it for a week and it was harder than I thought, but now I do it every day, I don't have erectile dysfunction, I don't see women as objects and it's something to look forward to. It's harmless, I don't see the problem.

Edit: to be fair I think I do it and think about it too much but let's be honest every teenager is like that. I think.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Being productive will help, you won't fap if you're too tired to get up.


The problem is we can't be busy ALL THE TIME. There's only so much you can do before you find yourself with free time that is going to be spent on the computer. Hell, we are all the computer right now. The best way I think is just set yourself week/month/year targets and remember the benefits. (Y)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Yoda said:


> The problem is we can't be busy ALL THE TIME. There's only so much you can do before you find yourself with free time that is going to be spent on the computer. Hell, we are all the computer right now. The best way I think is just set yourself week/month/year targets and remember the benefits. (Y)


You don't have to be on the computer.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> This is a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

Dell said:


>


:duck 

you bastard.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Day 10.

Been feeling like watching porn. Decided not to. If I can do it, you can do brothers. :brodgers


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

4 more week until 5 months.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm staying busy today, no way am I fucking up this soon. 

I need to get to 30 days, I WILL get to 30 days. 

be back later, you guys rock. (except dell, fuck you dell :curry2 )


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

That's great keep going (pause)


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

What I've learned about nofap, is that it has a psychological effect.As soon as I am done I feel a worthlessness come over my whole body.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Nofapping is great. I've nofapped in a tonne of unusual places.

I nofapped while driving, I've nofapped in the supermarket. One time I was at a friend's bbq and I nofapped in front of the fire with the guy's mother.

I even nofapped in church while the minister was reading from revelations. And when it was talking about the second coming, I was thinking about my first. 

I've nofapped in the train, on the bus and in the cinema. I was even nofapping during the main event of Wrestlemania 31.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I did nofap once. Worst six hours of my life.

On a serious note, not fapping when you get aroused can be really bad. I never thought blue balls was a real thing, always thought it was something horny dudes made up to try and get laid, but when I had a girlfriend, we were sleeping in the same bed but she wasn't in the mood for sex. She was super hot, so I was really turned on, but I thought for some reason going to have a wank would be disrespectful, so I didn't. So I just lay there with a boner for most of the night. The next day, my balls were in INCREDIBLE pain. I was actually scared, I didn't know what was happening. Then I had a fap and prevented my own ball-related death.

So, I'm not in a relationship right now, I can't do nofap yet. If things work out with the girl I'm talking to atm, I might consider it. She was drunk the other night talking about how good she was at blowjobs and how much she liked them, so huzzah!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I survived that scare. :dance


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I did nofap once. Worst six hours of my life.
> 
> On a serious note, not fapping when you get aroused can be really bad. I never thought blue balls was a real thing, always thought it was something horny dudes made up to try and get laid, but when I had a girlfriend, we were sleeping in the same bed but she wasn't in the mood for sex. She was super hot, so I was really turned on, but I thought for some reason going to have a wank would be disrespectful, so I didn't. So I just lay there with a boner for most of the night. The next day, my balls were in INCREDIBLE pain. I was actually scared, I didn't know what was happening. Then I had a fap and prevented my own ball-related death.
> 
> So, I'm not in a relationship right now, I can't do nofap yet. If things work out with the girl I'm talking to atm, I might consider it. She was drunk the other night talking about how good she was at blowjobs and how much she liked them, so huzzah!


This was hilarious dude :heston


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Heck no! I do it every poop-darned year and I'm so goshing over it. I did give up something else for Lent, though.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

day 4 tomorrow again, focused as fuck

let's get it boys, this world is ours.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Day 1 begins.



... Okay, Day 1 begins.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

good luck dude, this gets hard, and if you fail don't beat yourself up (or off) 

just keep going. 

look up all the benefits and success stories on reddit for motivation


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm on day -1.




Gandalf said:


> good luck dude, this gets *hard*, and if you fail don't beat yourself up (or off)


ded.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Are you people trying to become gods or what?, lol good luck.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

30 min


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Day 12.

Gotta be honest. I want to break rn. :deandre


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

Yoda said:


> Day 12.
> 
> Gotta be honest. I want to break rn. :deandre


Take advice from the character you named yourself after. 

Do. Or do not. There is no try.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Gandalf said:


> Take advice from the character you named yourself after.
> 
> Do. *Or do not.* There is no try.


Well, there's your answer right there. :yoda


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I was on Day 3 yesterday.

Now I'm on Day -5.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Day 13.

These last couple of days have been ugh.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

So yeah, once I'm on Day 14 or finish Day 14 I plan on breaking. 

2 weeks seems like a good amount of time.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

You do realize there's absolutely no benefits to get from not fapping to your heart's content, right ? It's the fucking same as having sex.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Keep up the good work guys, here's a nice treat to keep your spirits up.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Solf said:


> You do realize there's absolutely no benefits to get from not fapping to your heart's content, right ? It's the fucking same as having sex.










and you don't know what you're talking about. There are plenty of benefits you get from not fapping it's called Semen Retention, do your googles.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

On day 2 gonna try to make it to 2017 :rusevyes


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Londrick said:


> On day 2 gonna try to make it to 2017 :rusevyes


Good luck mate.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> and you don't know what you're talking about. There are plenty of benefits you get from not fapping it's called Semen Retention, do your googles.



Yeah, did my googles. Complete bullshit, not a single reliable source. No scientific evidence whatsoever, just some internet gurus preaching and idiots falling for it.

There's absolutely no benefits to abstinence. I don't mind people being puritans and hating masturbation, but at least have the courage of your opinions, and don't hide behind pseudo-science powered reddit tropes.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Semen retention? Lol screw that, I'm married to a hot latina so that's not going to happen..


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Solf said:


> You do realize there's absolutely no benefits to get from not fapping to your heart's content, right ? *It's the fucking same as having sex.*


But without the risk of unwanted kids.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

day 1 i got this


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

14 so far.

Hours, that is.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

Sorry, couldn't read to see what you typed, OP. Too much jizz on my screen from all the fapping.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

It's not really hard if you've got someone to have sex with, If someone toughed out that time without any form of ejaculation, I'd be more impressed. That's like saying you're not eating McDonalds, but then getting Burger King. Anyway, good luck and hope you find whatever enlightenment you're searching for.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Solf said:


> Yeah, did my googles. Complete bullshit, not a single reliable source. No scientific evidence whatsoever, just some internet gurus preaching and idiots falling for it.
> 
> There's absolutely no benefits to abstinence. I don't mind people being puritans and hating masturbation, but at least have the courage of your opinions, and don't hide behind pseudo-science powered reddit tropes.


 Stop being lazy and try it for yourself if you tend to fail then obviously you have a problem.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Stop being lazy and try it for yourself if you tend to fail then obviously you have a problem.


I'm surprised you're so successful at no fap when I see you like all the pervy Alexa and Paige gifs. You got some serious will power.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dell said:


> I'm surprised you're so successful at no fap when I see you like all the pervy Alexa and Paige gifs. You got some serious will power.


So this is what we've come to Dell?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I came across this just yesterday on Reddit lol, and thought I'd give it a shot just to see how long I can go. 

Day one today. Almost gave in to this hot photo from that college slut on my Instagram, almost. 

LETS DO THISS :lelbrock


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Day 2 complete :costanza3


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

I intend to start Day 1 tomorrow (Monday). Wish me luck :lol


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

You know what? I want to know of these "benefits" for nofap. So, fuck it, I'mma try this dumbass shit, starting tomorrow. 


Tonight will be fucking glorious.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Day 1 is twenty five minutes away from being complete, bring on Day 2 :mark:


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm still going, feeling fucking great!!!!!!!

yesterday I did 10 sets of 10 doing 135lbs standing bent over rows and today my back and bi's are Pumped to the fucking max lol


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

Solf said:


> You do realize there's absolutely no benefits to get from not fapping to your heart's content, right ? It's the fucking same as having sex.





razzathereaver said:


> But without the risk of unwanted kids.


or unwanted herpes. :mj


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Day two didn't go quite as planned.

Did it thrice. :side:


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Day Two isn't going so well, am only half way through but feeling the urge so much, help!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

People struggling on the second day? :lmao

Day 5, no issues. :dance


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Quit tobacco,drinking,gambling and fapping slightly less than a year ago. It made a huge difference on my life. Ive barely been on this forum the past two months. Too busy chasing women. Before I would be happy sitting in my room with food and my lovely snus tobacco then going to the bathroom and having a wank. That was basicly my life. I rarely if ever approached women or made new friends either like I had no social flow at all. 

Now however is another story. I mean I went up too a girl that worked at a clothing store and got her number last week. I would never do that a year ago but when you quit fap you have to approach or you wont be able to nut so it becomes like an obsession but a healthy one. 


I highly recommend it. Try quitting smoking and all that other shit while your at it. Feel shit for a month but then feel amazing for the rest of your life.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Everyone seems to have forgot why the internet was created!


Sesame Street parody 'Avenue Q' back in 2003 explains what the internet was for. Think folks have forgot 

>

https://youtu.be/QKNnwLL991c


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Quit tobacco,drinking,gambling and fapping slightly less than a year ago. It made a huge difference on my life. Ive barely been on this forum the past two months. Too busy chasing women. Before I would be happy sitting in my room with food and my lovely snus tobacco then going to the bathroom and having a wank. That was basicly my life. I rarely if ever approached women or made new friends either like I had no social flow at all.
> 
> Now however is another story. I mean I went up too a girl that worked at a clothing store and got her number last week. I would never do that a year ago but when you quit fap you have to approach or you wont be able to nut so it becomes like an obsession but a healthy one.
> 
> ...


So you turned into a womanizer.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> You know what? I want to know of these "benefits" for nofap. So, fuck it, I'mma try this dumbass shit, starting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Tonight will be fucking glorious.


this didn't happen, but I haven't done it today so let's try again.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

You're all getting prostate cancer :mj4


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

See, some of you guys underestimate how hard this is. 

SELF CONTROL, is the goal.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> See, some of you guys underestimate how hard this is.
> 
> SELF CONTROL, is the goal.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


>












:cry you can't break me blackbeard, i will resist these glorious derrieres :cry


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

That first GIF makes me want to give in so badly. I've only survived one day of this nonsense. You ASSHOLE.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

day 3


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I think I need to reduce the amount of times I do it. Some days I'll know that my gf is coming over and I'll still fap anyway knowing I'm getting some regardless. I haven't gone without intercourse for any length of time for nearly 10 years but I've ALWAYS fapped like a maniac downloading an massive amount of porn over the years. I believe it is addicting and I do have a problem which I should attend to.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Took a break on Monday cos I felt I have been doing it too casually. A day later, got an unshakable flu. Think it's a sign that I'm doing the right thing. Especially considering that my knees have been truly fucked up by the flu.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We are almost there. Hold on tight!


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Bret Hart tried Nofap 
:troll













Now he's sterilized and his junk all kinds of fucked up

http://www.drcatalona.com/qa/faq_rp-conditions.asp


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

OP messaged me and asked me who my avatar girl was. I think he probably fapped. 

He may be some kind of 'do as I say not as I do' cult leader maniac.

If he says drink Cool-Aid, think twice. Especially if it's got cum in it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> :cry you can't break me blackbeard, i will resist these glorious derrieres :cry


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Gave this up after a day and a half. I wasn't even struggling that whole time, I was doing fine and then I was on youtube (not even watching anything sexual) and was out of the blue like "oops wait wanna slit my wrist."


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah1993 said:


> Gave this up after a day and a half. I wasn't even struggling that whole time, I was doing fine and then I was on youtube (not even watching anything sexual) and was out of the blue like "oops wait wanna slit my wrist."


Fapping usually doesn't involved blood rituals. Not unless you're Jim Morrison.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

On day 3 but admittedly this video had me like :mcgee1


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How many people have actually not done it all month?


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

fucked up :mj2

day 1 :mj2


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

So how many of you wankers have splooged?


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Game on, let's do dis. :cena3


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*I got to three months and snapped around the time I joined this site. It literally made life hell being the 'teenager not touching his rager'. To be fair, I don't fap too often, but rather binge-fap, if that's a thing. I can go two weeks without noticing.
*


BORT said:


> On day 3 but admittedly this video had me like :mcgee1


*That's Elizabeth Anne, for those wondering.



Spoiler:  If you dare






































*


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Deus Ex Machina said:


> *I got to three months and snapped around the time I joined this site. It literally made life hell being the 'teenager not touching his rager'. To be fair, I don't fap too often, but rather binge-fap, if that's a thing. I can go two weeks without noticing.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kadakadakada
:mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*What's everyone's reasoning for doing so?*



BORT said:


> kadakadakada
> :mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nope lol.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What exactly is a "_Binge-Fap_"?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> What exactly is a "_Binge-Fap_"?


*It's like binge eating episodes, only less dishes need washing afterwards.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm still going strong!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Couldn't even last 24 hours. :lmao

Though I did go for about a full month back in 2013 I believe. To me it's very easy avoiding images, videos and so on but the mental part is the hardest one. Certain thoughts that you just cannot get out of your head. *Especially at night*.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*I tried and made it a full thirty minutes. This is an all-time low in life.



Spoiler: Catalyst
































*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Deus Ex Machina said:


> *I tried and made it a full thirty minutes. This is an all-time low in life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you trying to end my streak?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Was on like 40 days recently. But broke it 3 days ago.  

Time to start again


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> What exactly is a "_Binge-Fap_"?


Constantly masturbating.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

PaigeLover said:


> Constantly masturbating.












*Pretty much.*


----------



## lovehurtsbaby (Mar 31, 2016)

guys i have a serious masterbating addiction and the closest i have ever gotten was 4 days, and now i have bad symptoms of masterbating, over the past 2 years
i noticed my knee is like swollen and hurts if you press on it
im very weak (which its said that masterbating depletes nutrients out of your body) my 15 year old brother fucking beat me in 2 seconds in a arm wrestling contest
and i have poor concentration and can't focus

any foods or medicine to stop masterbating? i heard frosted flakes was supposed to control your urge but it didn't work.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

lovehurtsbaby said:


> guys i have a serious masterbating addiction and the closest i have ever gotten was 4 days, and now i have bad symptoms of masterbating, over the past 2 years
> i noticed my knee is like swollen and hurts if you press on it
> im very weak (which its said that masterbating depletes nutrients out of your body) my 15 year old brother fucking beat me in 2 seconds in a arm wrestling contest
> and i have poor concentration and can't focus
> ...


*
That's a joke because he was a major advocate of masturbation prevention.*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Constantly masturbating.


Wouldn't that cause chafing? :regal


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> What exactly is a "_Binge-Fap_"?


This man has not lived.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

So... We have a guy who actually thinks his knee hurts and that he lost an arm-wrestling contest because he's a masturbator.

Ooookay. Ooookaaaaaay. Are you going deaf too ?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

lovehurtsbaby said:


> guys i have a serious masterbating addiction and the closest i have ever gotten was 4 days, and now i have bad symptoms of masterbating, over the past 2 years
> i noticed my knee is like swollen and hurts if you press on it
> im very weak (which its said that masterbating depletes nutrients out of your body) my 15 year old brother fucking beat me in 2 seconds in a arm wrestling contest
> and i have poor concentration and can't focus
> ...


You need to start working out, this has nothing to do with masturbation. Get some weights and get BUFF


----------



## lovehurtsbaby (Mar 31, 2016)

Solf said:


> So... We have a guy who actually thinks his knee hurts and that he lost an arm-wrestling contest because he's a masturbator.
> 
> Ooookay. Ooookaaaaaay. Are you going deaf too ?


this is what i keep reading online that it messes your joints.


----------



## lovehurtsbaby (Mar 31, 2016)

Captain Edd said:


> You need to start working out, this has nothing to do with masturbation. Get some weights and get BUFF


true im poorly out of shape from all the soda and junk i eat. but i have a treadmill but too lazy to use it everyday.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Probably should joint, but I wouldn't last longer than a few days! 

:gun: :flip


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Never! You can't love yourself, unless you* love* yourself.


----------



## lovehurtsbaby (Mar 31, 2016)

http://www.herballove.com/articles/...xcessive-ejaculation-causes-damaging-chemical


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Never heard of it but I guess I could get along with something like this, don't think I've done it in about 5*


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

just1988 said:


> *Never heard of it but I guess I could get along with something like this, don't think I've done it in about 5*


It's just a short of way of saying sperm retention.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

First time reading this thread and it's been a fantastic 15 minutes of entertainment. Thanks, guys.

I'm going to join in and see how long I last.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

krtgolfing said:


> Probably should joint, but I wouldn't last longer than a few days!
> 
> :gun: :flip


Nofap will help your self control problem.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

3MB4Life said:


> I don't fap anyway so... day 6704 I guess.


There are only two types of men in the world. Those that fap and those that lie about fapping.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The struggle is real.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

lovehurtsbaby said:


> this is what i keep reading online that it messes your joints.


Never trust what you read online. As long as you don't feel compelled to do it all the time and it's not impeding on the time of any of your daily activities, masturbation can only be positive for your health, like sex is.

People just like to link some pseudo-science websites trying to make you think it's somehow responsible for all your problems (as if... I mean, just think about it three damn seconds, it's just. fucking. fapping.) to push an agenda or because we're so imbued with past moral stigmas we cannot admit what science told us once and for all : That masturbation is harmless.


----------



## lovehurtsbaby (Mar 31, 2016)

Solf said:


> Never trust what you read online. As long as you don't feel compelled to do it all the time and it's not impeding on the time of any of your daily activities, masturbation can only be positive for your health, like sex is.
> 
> People just like to link some pseudo-science websites trying to make you think it's somehow responsible for all your problems (as if... I mean, just think about it three damn seconds, it's just. fucking. fapping.) to push an agenda or because we're so imbued with past moral stigmas we cannot admit what science told us once and for all : That masturbation is harmless.


lmao i don't know what to believe anymore. but yeah most likely its not related to my problems cause i was diagnosed 5 months ago with low blood sugar due to my poor diet and excessive soda habits and my doctor told me to be on a low carb diet and she says if i failed to do it she'll put me on some pill, but i failed and went back into the habit and now i hate myself.


----------



## lovehurtsbaby (Mar 31, 2016)

also i got 3 seizures last year, i guess due to my blood sugar being low.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I could have sex with my girlfriend and still find myself fapping later on. Don't try to fight it!


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

I just fapped to this thread.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

I tried but the urge is too great, I do what I must, evenif it makes me feel like shit


----------



## joeroot9357 (Apr 4, 2016)

I dont do fap anytime ever


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Gonna give this another go (after the next time I do it). I have no reason to other than I genuinely just want to see how long I can last.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Something y'all should listen too.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

lovehurtsbaby said:


> http://www.herballove.com/articles/...xcessive-ejaculation-causes-damaging-chemical


Good post.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

An inspirational music video to help y'all achieve your goals...






:chrisholly


----------



## lovehurtsbaby (Mar 31, 2016)

Truthbetold said:


> Good post.


sarcasm?


----------



## Nick Baker (Jan 4, 2016)

I am almost at 2 days thus far


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Everybody help, I can't remember if I did it last night or not.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> An inspirational music video to help y'all achieve your goals...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thumbnail in that video can be a trigger to some.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

If going a week without jacking off means I can hit a new PB at the gym then I'm all for it


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Y'all should subscribe to this guy.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

going try to do this again.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Legendmaker said:


> going try to do this again.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

This guy gets it


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

4 days but i can say i am not having withdrawls at all, i keep telling myself i can do this


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This nofap thing is some of the dumbest shit I've ever heard of.

_"oh mah gawd i can not fap for a week! i can do it"_

Lmao, some people are so sad.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

I've done a month before with touching myself but I just fell under temptation afterwards. Right now I'm about a week without fapping. I want to go a year. I'm trying to quit porn and jerking off all together. It is very hard. Life can get very stressful sometimes and a good fap always helps but I don't want that to be my answer to stress.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> HAving sex is good but fapping isn't. Most guys don't think it's not worth fapping if they don't use porn. Porn is a stimulus that numbs our brains hence the flatline, emotions etc.


Porn can numb your emotions, and also can desensitize you to sex so that you are never satisfied.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

:heston


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

gabrielcev said:


> Porn can numb your emotions, and also can desensitize you to sex so that you are never satisfied.


I've stated that in the last sentence.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Nofap?

The dumb shit people think of these days.

:lana3:lana3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seriously. Why are people so corny these days? "No fap." Fucking embarrassing. Also, speak like a human being. "No fap" sounds like something a person with down syndrome would mutter under their breath for no apparent reason whatsoever.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

gabrielcev said:


> Porn can numb your emotions, and also can desensitize you to sex so that you are never satisfied.




There's one fix to this....


Go get some pussy and stop being a virgin.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

There is some comedy gold in this thread. 

I was genuinely loling at some stuff. Especially the 14 hours post.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Fuck it I'll give it a crack.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

I tried but I lasted about seven minutes then there was a commercial on TV for the Cami Secret.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is this still going on?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

ABAS said:


> There's one fix to this....
> 
> 
> Go get some pussy and stop being a virgin.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Seriously. Why are people so corny these days? "No fap." Fucking embarrassing. Also, speak like a human being. "No fap" sounds like something a person with down syndrome would mutter under their breath for no apparent reason whatsoever.


Fap is internet slang for masturbation. It sounds stupid I know but people use that instead of saying masturbating, choking the chicken, etc. No fap was made for guys who have an addiction of fapping to porn which is changing their brains in a bad way rather than a good one. To find out out more on that you'll have to read up on it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


> Fap is internet slang for masturbation. It sounds stupid I know but people use that instead of saying masturbating, choking the chicken, etc. No fap was made for guys who have an addiction of fapping to porn which is changing their brains in a bad way rather than a good one. To find out out more on that you'll have to read up on it.


I know all of that. Still sounds ridiculously stupid.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Those who say that porn is harmless either have never been addicted to porn or they are addicted to it and are in denial of it and are trying to justify it.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I know all of that. Still sounds ridiculously stupid.


Well it's real and if people are trying to turn their life around in a positive way then I don't think it is stupid at all.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I know all of that. Still sounds ridiculously stupid.


Nothing stupid about people having concentration problems, vision, and sexual dysfunctions because of a stimulus aka porn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


> Nothing stupid about people having concentration problems, vision, and sexual dysfunctions because of a stimulus aka porn.


Very much so. Calling it "no fap" and it turning into some big internet thing *is* stupid.

Mastubration is harmless. It's healthy; if anything. If people are stupid enough to even fuck that up, that's on them. People are literally capable of screwing up anything these days. It's amazing.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Very much so. Calling it "no fap" and it turning into some big internet thing *is* stupid.
> 
> Mastubration is harmless. It's healthy; if anything. If people are stupid enough to even fuck that up, that's on them. People are literally capable of screwing up anything these days. It's amazing.


That's not what I said. I said fapping to porn is the problem.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


> That's not what I said. I said fapping to porn is the problem.


I disagree. People have been jerking it to porn for decades now and a ton of them have gone on to lead happy, healthy, and productive lives. You can jerk it to porn and go on to live that type of life. If some people don't, that's on them.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I disagree. People have been jerking it to porn for decades now and a ton of them have gone on to lead happy, healthy, and productive lives. You can jerk it to porn and go on to live that type of life. If some people don't, that's on them.


Porn then was vhs tape not instant access so things changed. Porn back then didn't harm anyone but now people have reported to feel empty inside, suicidal, having sexual dysfunctions, have lustful thoughts about family members etc. But after they give it up for x amount of months they feel normal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


> Porn then was vhs tape not instant access so things changed. Porn back then didn't harm anyone but now people have reported to feel empty inside, suicidal, having sexual dysfunctions, have lustful thoughts about family members etc. But after they give it up for x amount of months they feel normal.


Even since the internet age of porn, a ton of folks have gone on to have good lives. I think there's a good chance that if people are having those problems, it has to do with other things in their lives, rather than the porn. If people are letting porn take over their lives and affect them to that degree, then they have other problems in life that need to be taken care of.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A wise man once said "Internet is for Porn and shitting on people." :cozy

I honestly think this no fap thing is just all for the lolz. imo it's funny, in a funny way.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Even since the internet age of porn, a ton of folks have gone on to have good lives. I think there's a good chance that if people are having those problems, it has to do with other things in their lives, rather than the porn. If people are letting porn take over their lives and affect them to that degree, then they have other problems in life that need to be taken care of.


One word Addiction.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> I disagree. People have been jerking it to porn for decades now and a ton of them have gone on to lead happy, healthy, and productive lives. You can jerk it to porn and go on to live that type of life. If some people don't, that's on them.


"decades" lel, the access to porn these days due to the internet is nowhere near comparable to stuff from even 15 years ago due to the better quality, faster internet speeds, and more availability from sites. it is stupid to compare those people to the ones today and it's easier for people to start at younger ages these days as well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Magic said:


> "decades" lel, the access to porn these days due to the internet is nowhere near comparable to stuff from even 15 years ago due to the better quality, faster internet speeds, and more availability from sites. it is stupid to compare those people to the ones today and it's easier for people to start at younger ages these days as well.


I do agree that it is easier for people to start at a younger age these days. That is true. But I don't think it's 'stupid' to compare the people who watch porn these days to the people who started watching in the early 2000's. I was 17 in 2000 and I had absolutely no problem finding porn as often as I wanted in a very quick fashion. Agree to disagree.


----------



## LibertarianAtheist (Feb 10, 2014)

Another stupid internet "challenge" like the cinnamon "challenge" and the fire "challenge" No thank you


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LibertarianAtheist said:


> Another stupid internet "challenge" like the cinnamon "challenge" *and the fire "challenge"* No thank you


:swaggerwhat wut?


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)

I do jack off occasionally, but I stopped watching porn a while back. I feel like it was affecting my sex life in a detrimental way by diminishing my desire to pursue women I was attracted to on a regular basis. I don't think that this is the case for all men, but I do think it is the case for the majority.


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

i'm scared of people so wanking it is for me


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*I was going strong until I found a certain Trish Stratus album.*


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Deus Ex Machina said:


> *I was going strong until I found a certain Trish Stratus album.*


Lol, albums like that are gonna kill this thread. 



Dat ass.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@ShowStopper
YTer saying exactly what I told you


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


> @ShowStopper
> YTer saying exactly what I told you


If some folks can't control themselves, they are in the minority. Most can watch porn and move on with their lives. Simple as that. If they have a problem, don't watch it.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I prefer yesfap.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

its been over a week, and i already feeling an energy difference.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm going strong again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Spoiler: Relapse






Deus Ex Machina said:


> *Let us not forget one of the most humiliating and hot moments segments ever.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ofhMKpO.webm
> 
> ...





Deus Ex Machina said:


> *See my last post for Trish, but here's some Torrie content:
> 
> https://zippy.gfycat.com/PointlessUntriedFlies.webm
> 
> ...






So anyone else feeling results from this psuedoscience mumbo-jumbo?


----------

